# vuestra merced



## Lidi

Hello,

I would like to know how to translate the sentence:

"Pues sepa vuestra merced"

Somebody can give me an idea?

Thanks


----------



## bluemptysoul

vuestra merced = our mercy
i think
no se como podria formar la oración

"to let you know our mercy" ?


----------



## solrk_fm

Es una expresión poco o nada usada
vuestra merced = usted

yo la uso sólo bromeando


----------



## Mirlo

creo que en estainstancia "vuestra merced" = "your honor"
Medieval????
saludos,


----------



## Dission

your worship, sir


----------



## Espadachin

"Vuestra merced" es un título anticuado en español que equivale más o menos al inglés "Your honor". 

Si jamás se ha preguntado por qué 'Usted' toma la tercera persona en gramática, es debido al hecho que proviene originalmente de "vuestra merced". No se dirije a la persona misma, sino a "su merced".

Por eso, a menos que se necesite traducir de manera igualmente anticuada, debe tratar "vuestra merced" como "usted". 

"Sepa" es el imperativo de "saber".

Me imagino que el resto de la frase empieza con "...que (lo que sea)"

Así que su frase puede traducirse como "Well know, sir, that... (whatever)".

Soy sólo un angloparlante, entonces recomiendo que espere a sugerencias más educadas. Sé esta frase solamente porque aparece en los libros del Capitán Alatriste, de los que estoy enamorado.


----------



## Qñerty

Hola a todos.

Por si no se dieron cuenta Lidi es de España, y quiere saber cómo se dice "su merced" en inglés, pero presumiblemente sabe lo que significa en español.

En todo caso falta contexto para responder.

Además. los angloparlantes darán mejores respuestas que los hispanos.


----------



## Outsider

It's an idiom: "I will have your mercy know..."


----------



## Lagartija

Outsider said:


> It's an idiom: "I will have your mercy know..."



I have seen "vuestra merced" translated as "your grace", an equally old form of address.  

"I will have your grace know...."

Seems it was used for Bishops, Archbishops and Dukes.


----------



## Espadachin

Gracias por las respuestas más ampliadas.

Disculpe, Q - tienes razon, no me di cuenta de que era de España.


----------



## Lidi

Sí, soy española.Estaba intentando traducir un fragmento del Lazarillo de Tormes :

"Pues sepa vuestra merced, ante todas las cosas, que a mí me llaman Lázaro de Tormes, hijo de Tomé González y de Antoña Pérez, naturales de Tejares, aldea de Salamanca"

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, seguro que la vuelvo a necesitar.


----------



## shoam

En muchos lugares de *Colombia*, todavia se usa. O al menos, yo lo escuche cuando andabna por allá... en 1996-97.
Por ejemplo, en un hotel elegante en un pueblo o una tienda de ropa, un restorán... Si quieren ser muy amables, al cliente lo llaman "SU MERCED"...


Para el inglés... yo usaría algun expresión acorde en inglés, es decir, usada en la misma circunstancia en épocas pasadas. Tal vez sacada de algún Sheakspeare...


----------



## gotitadeleche

Lagartija said:


> I have seen "vuestra merced" translated as "your grace", an equally old form of address.
> 
> "I will have your grace know...."
> 
> Seems it was used for Bishops, Archbishops and Dukes.



I agree with Lagartija.


----------



## aurilla

i agree with both Gotita and Lagartija


----------



## Outsider

Lidi said:


> "Pues sepa vuestra merced, ante todas las cosas, que a mí me llaman Lázaro de Tormes, hijo de Tomé González y de Antoña Pérez, naturales de Tejares, aldea de Salamanca"


With the full context, I'm having some second thoughts about the translation I suggested earlier. This phrase does not express a challenge, as I had originally thought. I think it's just a delicate way to say "For your information...[For your grace's information]" or "Let me tell you... [Let me tell your grace]".
Can anyone think of a better translation?...


----------



## Lagartija

Outsider said:


> With the full context, I'm having some second thoughts about the translation I suggested earlier. This phrase does not express a challenge, as I had originally thought. I think it's just a delicate way to say "For your information...[For your grace's information]" or "Let me tell you... [Let me tell your grace]".
> Can anyone think of a better translation?...


Yes, the meaning would be "for your grace's information...", but in keeping with the ancient form of address, I would still use my original suggestion: "Your grace should know, before all things(or everything)...."  From my reading of Shakespeare and others of that time period, that would be a common way to inform a "better" of some fact.  It is most delicate.


----------



## Outsider

That sounds perfect. Thank you very much.


----------



## Chevere33

_Pues sepa vuestra merced . . .

_In modern English, I'd put "I wanted to/want to let you know."

I've read the posts, and vuestra merced is akin to _your lordship_, _sir_ or something similar, but in Colombia they do still use it, not only with clients, but with family or whomever.  A man might even refer to a lady as "su merced linda" when he is speaking sweetly to her or in an attempt to ingratiate.


----------



## Moonridge

Hello,
In my spanish class, we read excerpts from Lazarillo de Tormes, my professor read "Vuestra Merced," more as "Dear Reader" (in spite of the literal translation) but with the implication that the "reader" was of a higher social status. 
Does that seem correct?


----------



## bichita13

I always thought of "vuestra merced" as more like "your majesty", but I like "your grace" too, that sounds good. The only suggestion here that I would make would be against "your honor", since that is a term (at least in current day) that is reserved for judges.


----------



## Paul Clancy

just some clarification
His Grace ... is only used for Bishops, Archbishops and Cardinals
Your Grace ... is used when addressing a bishop/archbishop or cardinal
Your Honour ... is used in the legal profession, in court, when addressing the presiding judge.


----------



## Outsider

bichita13 said:


> I always thought of "vuestra merced" as more like "your majesty", but I like "your grace" too, that sounds good. The only suggestion here that I would make would be against "your honor", since that is a term (at least in current day) that is reserved for judges.


"Your majesty" is used only to address emperors. The Spanish equivalent, not surprisingly, is _vuestra majestad_.

_Vuestra merced_ was used for people who were lower than that in the social hierarchy.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me podrían decir si "vuestra merced" significa "Your majesty"? Sé que se usaba en lugar de "Ud."/you ¿pero también signficiaba "your majesty"? ¿y cuando la gente pobre lo usaba era como una broma?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Jim986

Hi. "Your majesty" would be "Su majestad". No, it wasn't a joke. In fact the term "usted" is an abreviation of "vuestra mercéd" passing through "vuesamercéd" to "vostéd" and finally the modern form. It would correspond to something like "my lord/my lady" in , say, England in the 17th century: a common and accepted way of addressing the upper classes or your social equals.


----------



## pali1985

Es un arcaicismo, para referirse a Ud: "thou", sólo eso. "Your majesty" significa "su majestad",y eso sí que tiene una conotación real (relativo a la realeza), alguna gente puede utilizarlo, pero no como broma, tal vez en tono irónico o simplemente porque piensa que es más correcto llamar así a alguien a quien quiere mostrar respeto.
Saludos


----------



## The Lol

Vuestra merced > Vusted > Usted
Ya no se usa (al menos por aquí). Y como ya dijeron, podría usarse en sentido irónico, dirigiéndote a una persona con "mucho respeto", cuando en realidad es de confianza o te estás burlando de ella.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a los todos

Regards


----------



## dafne.ne

Es un tratamiento muy arcaico que aparece en los textos de Castellano antiguo.

Por citar un ejemplo, era la forma en que Sancho Panza se dirigía a Don Quijote.

Saludos


----------



## mcquicker

vuestra merced = your grace. 

Pero como ya indicaron, es una frase que casi no se usa.
McQ


----------



## Jim986

"Your Grace" is a literal but innaccurate translation of "Vuesta Mercéd" since the former was only used to address monarchs and royal dukes prior to Henry VIII, and archbishops until the present day. Today, royal dukes are addressed as "your highness", princes/princesses as "your royal highness" and monarchs as "your majesty. "Vuestra Mercéd" was used practically for anybody who was not a social inferior, that is to say it was the normal, everyday form of address even amongst the common people, as a cursory reading of Quevedo, Lope, Cervantes etc. will show.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## mabg82

shoam said:


> En muchos lugares de *Colombia*, todavia se usa. O al menos, yo lo escuche cuando andabna por allá... en 1996-97.
> Por ejemplo, en un hotel elegante en un pueblo o una tienda de ropa, un restorán... Si quieren ser muy amables, al cliente lo llaman &quot;SU MERCED&quot;...
> 
> 
> Para el inglés... yo usaría algun expresión acorde en inglés, es decir, usada en la misma circunstancia en épocas pasadas. Tal vez sacada de algún Sheakspeare...


----------



## pe_marti

Hola,
Por eso es importante el contexto, porque en el habla colombiana el uso de "merced" no es antiguo sino formal


----------



## mnewcomb71

Would that Your Grace know, before all else, that I am called Lázaro de Tormes, son of Tomé Gonzáles and oif Antoña Pérez, sons of Tejares, a hamlet near Salamanca.

No estoy enamorado de lo de "sons of Tejares" pero ne me viene la palabra que busco.


----------



## evlinguista

Something to keep in mind: the abbreviation V.m. seems to have been used for "vuestra merced", but the abbreviation V.M. seems to have been used (sometimes, at least)  for "Vuestra Magestad". (I've seen this in letters written in the 1600s and 1700s addressed to the rey or reina)



ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me podrían decir si "vuestra merced" significa "Your majesty"? Sé que se usaba en lugar de "Ud."/you ¿pero también signficiaba "your majesty"? ¿y cuando la gente pobre lo usaba era como una broma?
> 
> Muchas gracias


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

Regards


----------



## Jim986

Buen día evlinguista, bienvenida vuesa merced al foro. Es lógico que VM signifique "vuestr@ majestad" igual que "SM el Rey" es una forma acepta de_escribir _el trato dispensado a la realeza en el ejercicio de sus attributos, igual que SAR la Princesa Tal (HRH in English). Total, que ustedes los americanos que son todos republicanos tienen mucha curiosidad acerca de los tratos a la realeza, ¿verdad?
Saludos ... Jim


----------



## StratotakU

"Your worship". Basta con "googlear" Don Quijote de la Mancha en inglés y buscar cuándo habla Sancho Panza  .


----------



## D12

Can anyone help me define "Vuestra Merced", in the book that I have to read "Lazarillo de Tormes", they use it a lot?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

It is just the full form of "usted" ("Vd."), literally "your mercy" as a respectful form of address.


----------



## maryjomw

Gracias por todas las respuestas.... I love these forums.


----------



## EliTrans

I think Paul Clancy hit the nail on the head (14 years ago!)

Vuesa/vuestra merced:
His Grace = used for Bishops, Archbishops and Cardinals
Your Grace = used when addressing a bishop/archbishop or cardinal
Your Honour = used in the legal profession, in court, when addressing the presiding judge


----------

